# 3-5 inch Midrange/Fullrange T/S Review - Reference



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I am in the process of narrowing down a specific midrange/fullrange driver to use in my current install. I know that there is much interest in a midrange/fullrange driver (3"-5") review and I just wanted to get the ball rolling and contribute some money and let Dang borrow what drivers I already have. I don't really have much time to organize things but I want to do what I can.

Qualities that I am looking for are high sensitivity, smooth response, and small enclosure applications. I have compiled a list of drivers that I believe have potential (and to use as a reference):

*AUDAX HM100Z2 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=138

*AUDAX HP100M0 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1756

*AUDAX AM100G2 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1755

*AUDAX HP080M0 3"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=905

*AURASOUND NS3-193-8A1 3"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=2038

*AURASOUND NS4-255-4D1 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6694826.9329&pid=1707

*Creative Sound FR125 4.5"*
http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/exodus_fr125/

*CSS/Exodus Audio WR125*
http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/exodus_wr125/

*FOSTEX FE103E 4”*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=320

*HI-VI B3N 3"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=297-428

*HI-VI B4N 4"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=297-429

*PEERLESS Exclusive 830881 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1947

*PEERLESS Nomex 830872 - 4"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1956

*SEAS MCA12RC (H1304) 4.5"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1941

*SEAS CA12RYC (H1152) 4.5"*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1942

*TANG BAND W3-871S 3"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-813

*TANG BAND W3-881SD 3"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-812

*TANG BAND W4-656SB 4"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-820

*TANG BAND W4-616S 4"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-818

*TANG BAND W4-1320SB 4"*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&DID=7&Partnumber=264-846


_If we have the money or a sharing forum member..._

*AUDIO TECHNOLOGY Flex Unit 4" - *Drool**
http://www.soundlabsgroup.com.au/audiotechnology/audiotechnology_flexunit_4.htm

*BuwaldaHybrids Legatia 3.5"*
http://www.hybrid-audio.com/product_specs.asp?section=00010002000200010001

*ETON 4-300 4”*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=279

*FOCAL Utopia 4W2 4"*
???

*MOREL MW114S 4”*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=704

*SEAS LOTUS Reference RM 110*
http://www.seaslotus.com/referencecomponents.asp

*TRIUS 3.5"*
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1625&page=1&pp=10

Please add any other drivers that you would like to have reviewed. Also, anyone that wants to contribute by organizing the midrange/fullrange test would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

Focal Utopia Be 3W2 3"

http://www.utopia-be.com/Products/spec_sheets/3W2_us.pdf


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

AUDIO TECHNOLOGY Flex Unit 4" has know been replaced...
*


werewolf said:



Focal Utopia Be 3W2 3"

http://www.utopia-be.com/Products/spec_sheets/3W2_us.pdf

Click to expand...

***DROOL**


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=984

W12CY-001 (E0021) 4.5" magnesium cone 

Got one sitting bnib I'd be willing to let him test


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I know I've been horribly slacking on the reviews. I have some interesting data I need to post


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

_4" Car Specific Drivers:_


*A/D/S 344is*
http://www.carstereoworld.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=CSW&Product_Code=344-IS

*ALPINE SPX-107R*
http://www.alpine-usa.com/en/products/product.php?model=SPX-107R&lang=en&tab=F

*BOSTON ACOUSTICS 4.0LF*
http://translate.google.com/transla...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

*BOSTON ACOUSTICS 4.5LF*
http://www.bostonacoustics.com/Manuals/ProSeriesCompMan.pdf

*CDT CL-4, HD-4, ES-04, ES-400*
http://www.cdtaudio.com/midbass_drivers.htm

*DIAMOND AUDIO S400*
http://www.diamondaudio.com/products/pdfs/HEX_Manual_A5.pdf

*DLS Classic C4*
http://www.dls.se/pdf/specc4.pdf

*DLS Reference PS4A*
http://www.dls.se/pdf/specPS4_PS4A.pdf

*DLS Reference series R4 *
http://www.dls.se/pdf/specr4.pdf

*FOCAL 100 KP*
http://www.focal.tm.fr/doc/car_audio.html

*FOCAL 100 V*
http://www.focal.tm.fr/doc/car_audio.html

*MACROM EXTREME line EXT.40*
http://www.macrom.caraudio.com.pl/macrom/speakers/ext40.html

*MB QUART QSD 210*
http://www.mbquart.de/en/produkte/car/qline/produkt.php?nr=qsd_210

*OZ AUDIO 100CS Matrix Elite*
???

*RAINBOW MR 100 Reference*
http://car.rainbow-audio.de/products/details.php?lan=2&pro=1&lin=1&art=231775

*RAINBOW MR 100 Profi Vanadium*
http://car.rainbow-audio.de/products/details.php?lan=2&pro=1&lin=3&art=231082

*RAINBOW MR 100 Profi*
http://car.rainbow-audio.de/products/details.php?lan=2&pro=1&lin=4&art=231073

*XTANT XIS2.4*
http://www.xtant.com/html/products/XIS24_25_26.cfm

*XTANT XSC2.4*
http://www.xtant.com/html/products/XSC24_25_26.cfm


----------



## PlanetGranite (Apr 12, 2005)

npdang said:


> I know I've been horribly slacking on the reviews. I have some interesting data I need to post



Just out of curiosity, did a test of blackreplicas W3-1231SH ever come about?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> AUDIO TECHNOLOGY Flex Unit 4" has know been replaced...
> *
> ***DROOL**



Two "drool-worthy" drivers without a doubt, although the AT is probably twice the size of the Focal. AudioTechnology seems to quote the size of their drivers a little differently than most... I have a pair of the 4" C-Quenze mids and they are larger in overall size than my Scan 15 Revs, Seas Excel 15's, or Accuton C89/T-6's... all of which are considered 5.25" drivers.  

Most of the drivers listed above are in the 10 cm to 12 cm range, whereas the AT driver is every bit of 15 cm... it's a monster! Granted, a very fine sounding monster.  

I've got some Legatia 3's due in next week... woo hoo!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

npdang said:


> I know I've been horribly slacking on the reviews. I have some interesting data I need to post



Yes, you have. Do tell!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> they are larger in overall size than my Scan 15 Revs, Seas Excel 15's, or Accuton C89/T-6's... all of which are considered 5.25" drivers.
> 
> I've got some Legatia 3's that are due next week...


I guess that would explain why their parameters appear to be made from magic. I hope Scott will not mind. I am also on the list for a pair.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Coaxil drivers with internally integrated woofer and tweeters would be cool too.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

For an interesting co-axial mid and tweet combo, check out...

http://www.elac.com/en/

Go to "Products and Tests"... look at the 600 Series and you'll find their new ring mid/ribbon tweeter combo... the X-Jet... looks like a possible project.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> For an interesting co-axial mid and tweet combo, check out...
> http://www.elac.com/en/


Wow, now that is a driver that would be awesome for imaging in the car enviroment! I would love it even more if it could be crossed lower. How much does a pair of drivers cost?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

^^ You're looking at $6K plus for the speakers. I haven't checked into the pricing, let alone the availability, of just the drivers themselves... might be interesting to find out.


----------



## foley316 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/products/subwoofer_drivers/exodus_wr125/


These are pretty.


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

whatever happened to the jordans full range spkrs?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

fearlessfly28 said:


> whatever happened to the jordans full range spkrs?


*JORDAN JX92S *
http://www.ejjordan.co.uk/drivers/jx92.html

*JORDAN JXR6 HD*
http://www.ejjordan.co.uk/drivers/jxr6.html


----------



## Archmage (May 25, 2005)

We don't have any measurements on any of the ATC stuff do we? Anywhere on the net?

I'd love to see some test results!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

DS21 posted this pic a lil while back. It's a hivi driver, 3" w/ ribbon tweet. I can't find any info on it yet though. I think i read thet are also coing out with other sizes too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2006)

> Qualities that I am looking for are high sensitivity


I guess my only question would be, of all the drivers you have listed, which one(s) would you consider to have met this criteria?

cheers,

AJ


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

AJinFLA said:


> I guess my only question would be, of all the drivers you have listed, which one(s) would you consider to have met this criteria?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> AJ


My first goal is for the midrange to require no more then 1 liter of space. Right now I have an Aura NS3-194 (plug version) playing 315Hz @ 24dB in a 1 L tupperware on my dash.

2nd I would like the mid to play from 160Hz~. I'm hoping that a 4" mid: (Morel MW114S, Seas RM 110, CCS WR125/FR125) will fit the bill.

I scored a pair of ADS 344is mids for the test.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I would really like to see the measurements for the Alpine SPX-107R because of the Vifa XG18. Plus it looks $$. 

$15 8" budget midbass: http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=8986659.26488&pid=2114

3.15" depth, 100W, 8ohm, 36-5000, 91dB 1w/1m.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Pictures supplied by Kevin K.

*Seas W15 & C-Quenze mid*











*Hiquphon Tweeter & ATC sm75-150 *


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

AVI has some interesting drivers...

*AVI FRM-70*
http://www.avisound.com/mid_devices/frm70.htm#

*AVI MXD-100*
http://www.avisound.com/mid_devices/mxd100.htm#


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Funny, I was just looking at those FRM-70's. Those look very interesting. I e-mailed them about any reponse graphs but all they sent me were the t/s...
I think they are around $96 each.

Znom 4 
Revc 3.2 
Fo	102.5 Hz
Sd	0.0025 M2 (3.88 in2)	
Le 0.104 mH
SPL	87 dB	
Xmax 0.1 mm (0.004 in)
Qms 3.154
BL 2.55 TM
Vas 1.35 L (0.048 ft3)	
Qes 0.515 
Pnom 45 W
Cms 1490 m/N 
Qts 0.442 
Pmax 70 W


----------



## epifant (Jul 26, 2005)

Omarmipi: those pics made me even more impatient to get my hands on the Flexunits 4"  For my livingroom set-up though, not my car. Will be paired with Morel Supreme 130 (already bought) and a 10" Flexunit. The 4" AT has more Sd than a Seas 5", with only 2mm less Xmax..


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

SQ_Express said:


> I think they are around $96 each.


Thanks for the info.



epifant said:


> Omarmipi: those pics made me even more impatient to get my hands on the Flexunits 4"


I'm right there with you. I would not "waste" those Flexunits in a car enviroment. I have a bunch of drivers for different home audio projects but I need to get a table saw and router first to build the cabinets.

My first project is to build a simple mtm 5.1 home system w/ the RS150S & Seas 27TDGC. Or should I go budget and get the Dayton classics? I am thinking that 1 10" High Output RS should be able to supply enough bass for my 17x26 living room.

Visaton has a couple of drivers worth looking at for the review:

*W 100 S 4 OHM*
http://www.visaton.com/english/artikel/art_447_1_18.html

*TI 100 8 OHM*
http://www.visaton.com/english/artikel/art_604_1_12.html


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Legatia 3's arrived today...


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

My HAT3's is comming!!! 
Kevin gives us a quik review!


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Legatia 3's arrived today...


Ooouuu... So what are your first impressions?


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

omarmipi said:


> Ooouuu... So what are your first impressions?



ummm... they're tiny?  

Actually, they may not make it into the car for a few days...  

I could try them at home, but thought that a better idea would be to ask Mr. Dang if he'd like to test them and that way the whole forum can check out the Legatia's performance.

Thoughts?

Mr. Dang?

Bueller?


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

wow that was quick I havent received mine yet, juat email him, and mail them fedex its faster


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Legatia 3's arrived today...


Yes what do you think? I ordered a pair, hope they are as good as the hype.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

newtitan said:


> wow that was quick I havent received mine yet, juat email him, and mail them fedex its faster



Scott was nice enough to get mine out to me very quickly... he's had $$ of mine in reserve since last year due to a SQ Summit in Sacramento that was canceled.

E-mail sent to Nguyen and waiting for his reply.

No need for FedEx... Nguyen lives only 50 or so miles away.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Update... spoke with Nguyen and he was kind enough to agree to test the Legatia 3's, the results of which he'll post on this forum.  

There will be pair of them on his doorstep tomorrow.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> There will be pair of them on his doorstep tomorrow.


WooHoo!

Found another midrange that I have alway seen but overlooked.

*DAVIS 100CKW8DF 4" KEVLAR/CARBON MIDBASS*
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?&PartNumber=297-560&DID=7

PartsExpress claims that it only needs a .03 ft3 sealed enclosure to play 145 Hz+
http://www.partsexpress.com/resources/indexes/sb_guide.html


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

oh cool, about the review , I just got a pair in myself, and whoa they are TINY little things lol

if they play 180-10,000 like they are supposed then they are worth it

all I know is they fit perfect in my stock dash locations so im happy

now all I need is the best 1" dome, with a flush mount and im done


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

newtitan said:


> and im done


...Can you see the light at the end of the tunnel  

I hope that day will come for me soon. I really want to move on to my home audio projects.


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> Update... spoke with Nguyen and he was kind enough to agree to test the Legatia 3's, the results of which he'll post on this forum.
> 
> There will be pair of them on his doorstep tomorrow.


Can't wait for the review. I have a pair on my workbench waiting for a home. See if they are all they are cracked up to be or I wasted $200. Any idea when the review will be done?


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

bumb - review - when?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Found some good information on the www.canadiancaraudio.com site:

http://www.canadiancaraudio.com/online/general-sq/15808-best-mids-thread.html

Scan-speaks seems the rage. 

*Scan-speak Revelator 4″ Midrange 12M/4631* 
http://www.tymphany.com/datasheet/printview.php?id=72

These are pretty cool too.

*13M/4535 4.5" midrange, 4 ohm autosound, grill*
http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=6606179.19378&pid=1153


----------



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

I have the Focal 4w2 (4.5") in my kicks with a lotus tweeter and it sounds fantastic. I would recomend it although I bet the Seas RM 110 is just as good.


----------



## Beau (Oct 8, 2005)

NaamanF said:


> Can't wait for the review. I have a pair on my workbench waiting for a home. See if they are all they are cracked up to be or I wasted $200. Any idea when the review will be done?


I am waiting with baited breath on this review. I'm just about to pull the trigger and order them, but ......


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Did this ever get off the ground?


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I guess not. 

I would like to see something like this as well in a 2-3" dome version for us door install folks


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I hae experience with the rs125 which is a great speaker for a micro 2 way but is really limited to 3kish before breaking up. Not the best midrange speaker unless youre fine with a sharp 3k crossoveropint.

I have used the tang bamboo 4 inch which is a great driver that could be used full range and is a great midrange driver.

I also used the tang 4inch aluminum which is a more detailed aluminum cone version whch is a great speaker as well with suprising low bass when ported. extension to 45 hz. Also plays up to 12k pretty flat whch is a pretty good feat for an aluminum cone.

This one I mean

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-817


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I've listened to quite a few 3" drivers. I liked the bamboo's as well in my car. I went with the 3" thou, fit perfectly in my vents. 

I have been trying to find another good review of 3" drivers other than zaphaudio. Has anyone else done any listening to 3" drivers? A freind of mind was curious of these:

http://www.madisound.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?cart_id=2724591.2711&pid=331

I've listened to and have these Aura's

NS3-194-8E
NS3-193-4A
OEM buyouts at parts express

Also have these:
Infinity Vifa Aluminum buyouts
And now the Tang Band Bamboos.

My rankings (Just an order of preference)

1) Tang BAnd Bamboo
2) Oem PE Buyout Aura
3) NS3-193-4A (Just because of the bass extension)
4) Aluminum Infinity Vifas
5) NS3-194

I love the Bamboos but if anyone has any other recommendations let me know. I wanted to try the HiVi B3N's but I have't found an Aluminum midrange that I though sounded natural. If I could combine the NS3-193 with Tang Band I would be in heaven. I need somethign that plays well with good vocals, has great detail, and decent upper midbass (Frequency range between 160Hz-6/7Khz. I want to try some more Tang Bands probably the 871's but if someone thinks there might be a better option speak up.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

durwood said:


> Frequency range between 160Hz-6/7Khz.


I don't really know of any 3" drivers that cover that range well (play that low without reaching xmax off more then a couple watts). If your limited to 3", stick with the TB bamboo or try the Legita 3 or Peerless TG9 (98mmx84mm). 

If you can go slightly bigger try the Vifa MG10 (~4.09).

The next size up is ~4.5" and includes: Peerless Exclusives/Nomex/HDS, Audax Carbons/Aerogels, Morel 114/113 (Ren Audio W4), and Scan Speak 12M.

~4.7": Eton 4-300, Vifa PL11

Most of the larger drivers will need some eqing to play up 6,000.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I have them set at a steep 24db octave slope at 160. Any lower and they reach their mechanical limits. If I bring the Xover point up more then I start getting some vocals coming form the door MB drivers which pulls my soundstage lower. I wish I coul go bigger, but the round vents are 3.75" in diameter. No way to move up to even a 3.5" or 4"  . I am still curious on the W3-871's. Those are supposed to be "the smoothest".


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Try the TANG BAND W3-881SD. I've heard good things about it over on diyaudio.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

NPDang,

What happened to the review?

Thanks


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Most of the popular drivers mentioned are in the review section now. 

I have also compiled a collection of 3" drivers that myself and my buddy are going to do some subjective testing with. Hopefully within the next month I can make this happen. 

I/we have added 5 drivers to my list from before.



> NS3-194-8E
> NS3-193-4A
> OEM buyouts at parts express
> 
> ...


Added to our list for testing:

TG9
HAT Legatia 3
Fostex FF85K
Tang band 871
HiVi A3N

I might pick up a HIVI B3N and the M3N as well.

Stay tuned....


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Durwood; 

Have you tried the m4n? 

I'm running the a3n and It sounds really nice. I didn't get the out of the box sound like you, but then I'm running them in kick panels (not sealed). Secondly, you've got yours in the vents whereas mine are farther. I want more loudness out of my setup, but hte a3n's have low sensitivity. Overall they're really nice and worth much more than what I paid. 

My current setup is 
Midbass - Seas ca21re/tv (55 pair)
mid - Hivi a3n (8.88 pair)
tweets - Dayton Neos (4.60 a piece) 

right now I have no sub and can trash most systems installed by BB, CC, or even cartoys.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Nope no 4's for me. I ruled them out because I really can't fit anything bigger. The TG9's won't even fit without me taking a grinder to them, so they will be tested in the house before I even consider making the mounting flanges smaller.

Our plans for testing will include a 2L sealed enclosure and a large ~20L enclosure to similate an IB type situation. Then if time permits I'll throw them into my car for a third setup, but I have already used most of them in my car and can kind of recall how they sound. Nothing beats doing back to back comparisons though IMO. The differences are easier to pick out.

Also, I did have to EQ my A3n's a bit here and there, but they still are a great compromise between most of the drivers I have used.


----------

